# i knocked my cars eye out.



## alexsh (Oct 15, 2005)

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/axshamus/album?.dir=/5bdc

lost control and hit the right rear of a dodge caravan, nothing happened to(see pic). you can see by the right tail light. may have scratched the right side of the van with my left fender. which looked like it was about to fall of. the hood nearly bent in half but i straightened it out. the headlight isn’t there and the rest seems to be jammed. the car still turns on but im not sure if i can drive it. i turned it on today and there was some odor. not sure what it was. cant say if it was gas. 

what do you guys recommend i do? fix it? sell it? 

also does anyone have any idea what this would cost to fix it.


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

alexsh said:


> http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/axshamus/album?.dir=/5bdc
> 
> lost control and hit the right rear of a dodge caravan, nothing happened to(see pic). you can see by the right tail light. may have scratched the right side of the van with my left fender. which looked like it was about to fall of. the hood nearly bent in half but i straightened it out. the headlight isn’t there and the rest seems to be jammed. the car still turns on but im not sure if i can drive it. i turned it on today and there was some odor. not sure what it was. cant say if it was gas.
> 
> ...


That might cost a bit to get it all repaired. Unless you know how to do bodywork yourself.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

you knocked more than an eye out.. but i would see how much it would take to get fixed.. and from there see how much you can sell it for in its current condtion, and how much you can sell it for if you fix it. if you can get alot more money by fixing the car and selling it, i would... but if the difference in the current price, and if you fix it up is around a grand, not worth fixing.


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

b14sleeper said:


> you knocked more than an eye out.. but i would see how much it would take to get fixed.. and from there see how much you can sell it for in its current condtion, and how much you can sell it for if you fix it. if you can get alot more money by fixing the car and selling it, i would... but if the difference in the current price, and if you fix it up is around a grand, not worth fixing.


I think thats gonna be more than a grand repair....


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

nice title. so tell us what really happened  and umm...what kind of insurance do you have?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ok small neighborhood, houses and cars on both sides, i'm guessing 10-20mph speed limit, and you lost control? what were you doing?


i'd price out a new front clip


----------



## alexsh (Oct 15, 2005)

xt_out said:


> nice title. so tell us what really happened  and umm...what kind of insurance do you have?



i got geico. its weird the other day i was quoted a grand for a dent and a scratch i got( follow same link for pix ) how could this be a grand?? someone quoted me 4500. i still didnt get a chance to take it to mechanic.


----------



## alexsh (Oct 15, 2005)

i got an estimate for 3500. was told that a cheap done(all working parts) would be 1500 but in the end would hurt me if i resell.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ok you have yet to tell us what you were doing to cause this

please tell us how, on small street with a low speed limit you lost control


----------



## alexsh (Oct 15, 2005)

just skid in the rain and hit a car.


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

mmm... I would assume you would have to be going pretty fast to just skid on a 25 mph road, 35 for that even. I don't have ABS and have stopped pretty hard without ever skidding.


----------



## alexsh (Oct 15, 2005)

well i got it fixed, for 3500. and there was a problems in the back that was fixed for $400. here are some pixs.

this album is the lastest, please look at the previous three for the before and after

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/axshamus/album?.dir=79b4re2


----------

